# للمهندس المتميز : التحليل المالي Financial Analysis



## حسام الحو (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
موضوع جديد نتناوله سريعا وهو القوائم المالية والتحليل المالي . 
قد يكون عنوان الموضوع غريبا بالنسبة لادارة المشروعات لكن من خلال التجربة والخبرة وجدت أنه يوجد نقص شديد في المعلومات المتعلقة بالشئون المالية والاقتصادية بالنسبة للمهندس وايضا الموضوع مفيد بما يتعلق بالتكلفة والربح والسيولة التى هى اساس المشروع والتى تهم كل مهندس ، فقمت بتجميع وتتريب هذه الملفات من خلال مراجع مالية متخصصة وبعض المواضيع بمواقع النت وغيرها وقمت بوضها بصورة مترابطة ومتكاملة لتكون مرجع لكل مهندس يريد التميز حيث ستكون مفيدة له جدا ان شاء الله في كثير من الامور المتعلقة بالمشروعات وبالتالى الشركة وويتستطيع التحدث والحوار بفهم عند الحديث عن الامور المحاسبية والملية للمشروع .
الحقيقة هذه الملفات بفضل الله فعلا متميزة واخذت منى جهد كبير فخالص الشكر لجميع من استفدنا منه والمراجع والمشاركات الاصلية التى تم تجميعها وترتيبها وتنسيقها لكى يتكامل الموضوع .
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير للجميع 
الملفات ستكون متتابعة وبعد تحميلها يمكن تجميعها بملف واحد .


----------



## Mohamedlovers (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و نفعنا و اياكم بها


----------



## حسام الحو (25 نوفمبر 2010)

تابع الموضوع .


----------



## Ayman (25 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله
احييك استاذنا الكريم على هذا الموضوع المفيد
جه في وقته صراحة


----------



## Jamal (25 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## حسام الحو (25 نوفمبر 2010)

خالص الشكر والتقدير للجميع .
أرجو الله أن ينفعكم بهذا الموضوع ، وأسألكم الدعاء.
الملفات المتبقية .


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (25 نوفمبر 2010)

نفعك الله بالعلم النافع و زادك و الى الامام دوما


----------



## العربي84 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً اخي العزيز حسام على هذه المجهودات الطيبة وأسأل الله أن تكون في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hany_kortoba (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على المجهود العظيم
ملفات رائعة 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## mh702 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## حمزه سعد (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك


----------



## MyPARADISE (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## odwan (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك ونفع بكم أخي العزيز


----------



## حسن مدنى (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على المجهود العظيم
ملفات رائعة 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## mohamedhasoun (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## واثق الخطوه (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## قطاوي (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## elnour2006 (14 يناير 2011)

excellent work


----------



## safa aldin (14 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على المجهود العظيم
ملفات رائعة 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abosalah1 (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sameh_majeed (25 فبراير 2011)

والله عشات ايدك يا استاذ


----------



## ahmed_d (27 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يبشمهندس
قعلا معلومات المهندسين محتاجه الجزء المهم ده
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (1 مارس 2011)

لك خالص الشكر على مشاركتك القيمة


----------



## محمد الطاهير (1 مارس 2011)

thank u very much


----------



## deyaa55 (1 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالملك بن مروان (18 مارس 2011)

جزال اللة خيرا وزادك من بحر علمة


----------



## mehdi09 (19 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## haitham amer (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود العظيم
ملفات رائعة 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nakib12 (20 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## semba_18 (20 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mbdarsh (20 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود العظيم
ملفات رائعة 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.whitemoon (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م_هبه (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه العلومات القيمة ،أدام الله عليك نعمة الصحة و العافية


----------



## حسن احمد (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (4 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يوسف حميض (4 مايو 2011)

اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجزيك عنا الف خير في الدنيا والأخرة .


----------



## Arefaat (8 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الجفري (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## Rabab Ismail (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
برجاء الافادة عن كيفية فتح الملفات حيث انها لم تفتح معى بعد التحميل
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً
شكراً


----------



## zuhair96 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mezohazoma (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء*​


----------



## ايهاب هحمد (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك يارب


----------



## بن دحمان (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا.*


----------



## M.Mohyeldeem (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## seesehs (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لمجهوداتك


----------



## akram621 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

خالص الشكر ياأخى


----------



## حسن احمد (5 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً اخي العزيز حسام على هذه المجهودات الطيبة وأسأل الله أن تكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aa_nice2000 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك يا خوي


----------



## lostlove515 (15 مارس 2013)

gazak allah khira


----------



## Eng-Hossam ali (16 مارس 2013)

شكرا أخي .. جزيت خيرا


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hany_kortoba (17 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على المجهود العظيم
ملفات رائعة 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (19 مارس 2013)

كلام جميل ومفيد جداً لكل مهندس فى التحليل المالى بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## asahmed (26 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## SAMER SOLIMAN (18 يوليو 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## TheExpert (19 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا الموضوع لايزال متميزا رغم أنه قد مضى عليه مايقرب من 4 سنوات


----------



## bolbol (19 يوليو 2014)

جهد رائع يا أخي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khaled eldraginy (19 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا و زادكم علما


----------



## nasserbalkhi (23 يوليو 2014)

Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
محاضرة في إعداد ميزانية المشروع


----------



## مودى 77 (26 يوليو 2014)

شكرا اخى الفاضل على كل الملفات لدخول هذا المجال والعمل كمهندس حساب تكاليف وتحليل مالى ما هى الخطوات الاولى لذلك لاى مهندس مدنى ؟ نرجوا الافادة


----------



## السيد يوسف (27 يوليو 2014)

*جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## TheExpert (28 يوليو 2014)

المهندس مودى 77 يوجد دورة مجانية فى نحليل تكاليف مشروعات المقاولات إذا كنت من المقيمين بمصر ولكن لاأتذكر مكان الإعلان وجارى البحث عنه تابع الموضوع وفى حالة الوصول له سأوافيك بالتفاصيل


----------



## waleed eweeda (16 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طاهر1 (18 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود العظيم
ملفات رائعة 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (24 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً عن هذا الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## engmohammmadtarek (25 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

